# Australian man, with a gun, kills son over burned eggs...they banned and confiscated guns....



## 2aguy

Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...

Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette

TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.

Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.


----------



## August West

Who told you it doesn`t happen in Australia? Give us some names.


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.


They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.


----------



## Skull Pilot

but but gun laws


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
Click to expand...



Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.


----------



## 2aguy

August West said:


> Who told you it doesn`t happen in Australia? Give us some names.




the anti gunners tell us that Australian gun control works.....it obviously doesn't.


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
Click to expand...

Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
Click to expand...


Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
Click to expand...



*The U.S.....*

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.

*Australia....
*
Gun city: Young, dumb and armed

The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.

Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.

These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.

----

Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.

Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year

-----------

While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.

Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.

-------------

These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.

“They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.

“It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”

------------

Gun crime soars
In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.

The investigation has found:


There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts
In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
============
The second part of the series....
Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West


========================
'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty

Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."

The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.


And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
Click to expand...

They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
Click to expand...



They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......

They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.

We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
Click to expand...

Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
Click to expand...



Not possible.....you guys told us that if you ban and confiscate guns, it would solve the gun crime problem......   

What part of they banned and confiscated guns on an island did you not freaking understand......and they still can't keep guns out of the hands of criminals......

Meanwhile..

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.....you guys told us that if you ban and confiscate guns, it would solve the gun crime problem......
> 
> What part of they banned and confiscated guns on an island did you not freaking understand......and they still can't keep guns out of the hands of criminals......
> 
> Meanwhile..
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> 
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.....you guys told us that if you ban and confiscate guns, it would solve the gun crime problem......
> 
> What part of they banned and confiscated guns on an island did you not freaking understand......and they still can't keep guns out of the hands of criminals......
> 
> Meanwhile..
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
Click to expand...


They banned and confiscated guns...... on an island....and they still can't keep their criminals from getting guns......

You do understand they banned and confiscated guns....right?   You asshats keep telling us they banned guns and solved their gun problem.....  and yet they didn't solve their gun crime problem....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.....you guys told us that if you ban and confiscate guns, it would solve the gun crime problem......
> 
> What part of they banned and confiscated guns on an island did you not freaking understand......and they still can't keep guns out of the hands of criminals......
> 
> Meanwhile..
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...... on an island....and they still can't keep their criminals from getting guns......
> 
> You do understand they banned and confiscated guns....right?   You asshats keep telling us they banned guns and solved their gun problem.....  and yet they didn't solve their gun crime problem....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> 
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.....you guys told us that if you ban and confiscate guns, it would solve the gun crime problem......
> 
> What part of they banned and confiscated guns on an island did you not freaking understand......and they still can't keep guns out of the hands of criminals......
> 
> Meanwhile..
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...... on an island....and they still can't keep their criminals from getting guns......
> 
> You do understand they banned and confiscated guns....right?   You asshats keep telling us they banned guns and solved their gun problem.....  and yet they didn't solve their gun crime problem....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
Click to expand...



They banned and confiscated guns....and yet criminals in Australia have more guns now than before.......you guys are morons....

In the United States?

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Skull Pilot said:


> but but gun laws



No serious effort has been promulgated to repeal the 2nd A.; the effort to convince others that there is such a movement is a BIG LIE.

That said, the 2nd A. has never been lassiez faire in practice, and was not decided in Heller to be the case.


----------



## Wry Catcher

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.....you guys told us that if you ban and confiscate guns, it would solve the gun crime problem......
> 
> What part of they banned and confiscated guns on an island did you not freaking understand......and they still can't keep guns out of the hands of criminals......
> 
> Meanwhile..
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...... on an island....and they still can't keep their criminals from getting guns......
> 
> You do understand they banned and confiscated guns....right?   You asshats keep telling us they banned guns and solved their gun problem.....  and yet they didn't solve their gun crime problem....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns....and yet criminals in Australia have more guns now than before.......you guys are morons....
> 
> In the United States?
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...


A vote for any Republican, supports neo fascism.  And yes it can happen here, and is happening now.
\
On topic, since it rebuts his signature line which is a BIG LIE:  to wit:  "_A vote for any democrat is a vote to end the 2nd Amendment_!"  Nowhere has any effort to promulgate a repeal of the 2nd A. has ever been put forth!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> but but gun laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No serious effort has been promulgated to repeal the 2nd A.; the effort to convince others that there is such a movement is a BIG LIE.
> 
> That said, the 2nd A. has never been lassiez faire in practice, and was not decided in Heller to be the case.
Click to expand...


Where did I mention the second amendment in my post?

Where did I try to convince anyone that the second is going to be repealed in my post?

Gun laws do not and will not prevent gun crimes.

The state with the most lax gun laws in the country has a much lower murder rate than does the state with the strictest gun laws


----------



## Wry Catcher

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> but but gun laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No serious effort has been promulgated to repeal the 2nd A.; the effort to convince others that there is such a movement is a BIG LIE.
> 
> That said, the 2nd A. has never been lassiez faire in practice, and was not decided in Heller to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I mention the second amendment in my post?
> 
> Where did I try to convince anyone that the second is going to be repealed in my post?
> 
> Gun laws do not and will not prevent gun crimes.
> 
> The state with the most lax gun laws in the country has a much lower murder rate than does the state with the strictest gun laws
Click to expand...


You have always, in my experience, ended every discussion with this:  "Shall not be infringed"!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> but but gun laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No serious effort has been promulgated to repeal the 2nd A.; the effort to convince others that there is such a movement is a BIG LIE.
> 
> That said, the 2nd A. has never been lassiez faire in practice, and was not decided in Heller to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I mention the second amendment in my post?
> 
> Where did I try to convince anyone that the second is going to be repealed in my post?
> 
> Gun laws do not and will not prevent gun crimes.
> 
> The state with the most lax gun laws in the country has a much lower murder rate than does the state with the strictest gun laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have always, in my experience, ended every discussion with this:  "Shall not be infringed"!
Click to expand...


If you insist on telling me what I say then at least use the fucking quote function so it doesn't look like yo're making shit up


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
Click to expand...

Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT

A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths

So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there

Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"

Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show

and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...

Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.

One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.....you guys told us that if you ban and confiscate guns, it would solve the gun crime problem......
> 
> What part of they banned and confiscated guns on an island did you not freaking understand......and they still can't keep guns out of the hands of criminals......
> 
> Meanwhile..
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...... on an island....and they still can't keep their criminals from getting guns......
> 
> You do understand they banned and confiscated guns....right?   You asshats keep telling us they banned guns and solved their gun problem.....  and yet they didn't solve their gun crime problem....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia Has More Privately Owned Guns Now, Than Before Gun Control Was Enacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns....and yet criminals in Australia have more guns now than before.......you guys are morons....
> 
> In the United States?
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

LIAR


----------



## theliq

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
Click to expand...

BULL SHIT


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.S.....*
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> *Australia....
> *
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.
> 
> ----
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.
> 
> -------------
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> Gun crime soars
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.
Click to expand...

Don't think your figures are in anyway accurate but it is Americans that Illegally try to import GUNS into Australia you know America FILTH


----------



## cnm

2aguy said:


> a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...


Yet Australian civilians possess firearms at a rate of 14.7/100 people. Australia – Rate of Civilian Firearm Possession per 100 Population
A simple fact raving loonies can not process.


----------



## cnm

2aguy said:


> They banned and confiscated guns


How can that be when around 14.7% legally possess firearms? Oh. Raving loony. Fair enough.


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
Click to expand...



Since you continue the anti gun lie by mixing gun suicides with gun murder, you are the dishonest one, not me.   The Gun Violence Archive is an anti gun, extremist site, that lies in their statistics.......

And you also have to cling to the "gun murder" misdirection since Australia always had a low murder rate, but their gun crime has been going up, after the ban, mostly driven by imported immigrant drug gang activity...

And here..some actual truth..

Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review

University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”

“Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”

A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.

*The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*

*=======*

*2007 report..

http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf

Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
------

However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
=========*

*2008 report...*

*
http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf

In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates. 
-------

6. Conclusion 

This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
Click to expand...



In 2015, we had the shooting of a young criminal in Ferguson, Missouri, the President...obama, and black lives matter used that justified shooting of a violent criminal to attack our nations police forces around the country, which led to the Ferguson Effect, where local police departments, especially in large, democrat party controlled cities, stopped Pro-Active police work, responding only to 911 calls...that led to an increase in gun murder as the gangs realized they now had free reign in those cities.

That has ended...our gun murder rate has started to go back down...

Hard Data, Hollow Protests

*The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *

Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened. 

Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it. 

*Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *

Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.

And now, the Ferguson Effect is going down....as did our gun murder rate...

Chicago Murders: Crime Wave Is Not Nationwide, However | National Review


Whatever the case with Chicago, the national trends are encouraging. Look, for instance, at the ten biggest U.S. cities. We now have homicide figures for the first half of 2018 (via the FBI, police departments, and local media coverage) and can compare these with data from the same time period in the last eight years. We had crime spikes in 2012, 2016, and 2017. But 2018, at least so far, looks good. *The ten-city total is down by 6 percent relative to last year. Not standing-ovation territory, but certainly the right direction.*


Another indicator is the trend in the cities red-flagged by criminologist Richard Rosenfeld when crime first rose between 2014 and 2015. Rosenfeld found that these ten cities alone accounted for nearly two-thirds of the increase in homicides nationwide.


*As you can see, in 2018 crime dropped in eight of ten of these red-flag cities, and cumulatively the decline was 14 percent.*

What about the Big Apple? Regardless of scary reports that citywide shootings were up 16 percent in July, and that Bronx murders had risen by almost one-third, the long-term picture still looks good. There’s been an increase since last year — but last year was an unusually safe one.


When crime first shot up in 2015 and 2016, I pointed out that there’s a big difference between a crime spike, which may last a few years, and a crime boom, such as the one this country suffered from the late 1960s to the early 1990s. I’m sticking to my story.


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.S.....*
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> *Australia....
> *
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.
> 
> ----
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.
> 
> -------------
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> Gun crime soars
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think your figures are in anyway accurate but it is Americans that Illegally try to import GUNS into Australia you know America FILTH
Click to expand...



No, dipshit....it is Australia, immigrant drug gangs bringing illegal guns into your country.


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you continue the anti gun lie by mixing gun suicides with gun murder, you are the dishonest one, not me.   The Gun Violence Archive is an anti gun, extremist site, that lies in their statistics.......
> 
> And you also have to cling to the "gun murder" misdirection since Australia always had a low murder rate, but their gun crime has been going up, after the ban, mostly driven by imported immigrant drug gang activity...
> 
> And here..some actual truth..
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> *=======*
> 
> *2007 report..
> 
> http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf
> 
> Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
> ------
> 
> However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
> =========*
> 
> *2008 report...*
> 
> *
> http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf
> 
> In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates.
> -------
> 
> 6. Conclusion
> 
> This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*
Click to expand...

NRA Claptrap


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.S.....*
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> *Australia....
> *
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.
> 
> ----
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.
> 
> -------------
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> Gun crime soars
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think your figures are in anyway accurate but it is Americans that Illegally try to import GUNS into Australia you know America FILTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, dipshit....it is Australia, immigrant drug gangs bringing illegal guns into your country.
Click to expand...

Yeah Americans


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015, we had the shooting of a young criminal in Ferguson, Missouri, the President...obama, and black lives matter used that justified shooting of a violent criminal to attack our nations police forces around the country, which led to the Ferguson Effect, where local police departments, especially in large, democrat party controlled cities, stopped Pro-Active police work, responding only to 911 calls...that led to an increase in gun murder as the gangs realized they now had free reign in those cities.
> 
> That has ended...our gun murder rate has started to go back down...
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> And now, the Ferguson Effect is going down....as did our gun murder rate...
> 
> Chicago Murders: Crime Wave Is Not Nationwide, However | National Review
> 
> 
> Whatever the case with Chicago, the national trends are encouraging. Look, for instance, at the ten biggest U.S. cities. We now have homicide figures for the first half of 2018 (via the FBI, police departments, and local media coverage) and can compare these with data from the same time period in the last eight years. We had crime spikes in 2012, 2016, and 2017. But 2018, at least so far, looks good. *The ten-city total is down by 6 percent relative to last year. Not standing-ovation territory, but certainly the right direction.*
> 
> 
> Another indicator is the trend in the cities red-flagged by criminologist Richard Rosenfeld when crime first rose between 2014 and 2015. Rosenfeld found that these ten cities alone accounted for nearly two-thirds of the increase in homicides nationwide.
> 
> 
> *As you can see, in 2018 crime dropped in eight of ten of these red-flag cities, and cumulatively the decline was 14 percent.*
> 
> What about the Big Apple? Regardless of scary reports that citywide shootings were up 16 percent in July, and that Bronx murders had risen by almost one-third, the long-term picture still looks good. There’s been an increase since last year — but last year was an unusually safe one.
> 
> 
> When crime first shot up in 2015 and 2016, I pointed out that there’s a big difference between a crime spike, which may last a few years, and a crime boom, such as the one this country suffered from the late 1960s to the early 1990s. I’m sticking to my story.
Click to expand...

You are a JOKE, and a MORONIC ONE AT THAT...You are a COMPULSIVE LIAR


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> 
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you continue the anti gun lie by mixing gun suicides with gun murder, you are the dishonest one, not me.   The Gun Violence Archive is an anti gun, extremist site, that lies in their statistics.......
> 
> And you also have to cling to the "gun murder" misdirection since Australia always had a low murder rate, but their gun crime has been going up, after the ban, mostly driven by imported immigrant drug gang activity...
> 
> And here..some actual truth..
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> *=======*
> 
> *2007 report..
> 
> http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf
> 
> Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
> ------
> 
> However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
> =========*
> 
> *2008 report...*
> 
> *
> http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf
> 
> In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates.
> -------
> 
> 6. Conclusion
> 
> This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NRA Claptrap
Click to expand...



Moron....nothing in that post is from the NRA, in fact, one is a research paper......you moron.


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> 
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015, we had the shooting of a young criminal in Ferguson, Missouri, the President...obama, and black lives matter used that justified shooting of a violent criminal to attack our nations police forces around the country, which led to the Ferguson Effect, where local police departments, especially in large, democrat party controlled cities, stopped Pro-Active police work, responding only to 911 calls...that led to an increase in gun murder as the gangs realized they now had free reign in those cities.
> 
> That has ended...our gun murder rate has started to go back down...
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> And now, the Ferguson Effect is going down....as did our gun murder rate...
> 
> Chicago Murders: Crime Wave Is Not Nationwide, However | National Review
> 
> 
> Whatever the case with Chicago, the national trends are encouraging. Look, for instance, at the ten biggest U.S. cities. We now have homicide figures for the first half of 2018 (via the FBI, police departments, and local media coverage) and can compare these with data from the same time period in the last eight years. We had crime spikes in 2012, 2016, and 2017. But 2018, at least so far, looks good. *The ten-city total is down by 6 percent relative to last year. Not standing-ovation territory, but certainly the right direction.*
> 
> 
> Another indicator is the trend in the cities red-flagged by criminologist Richard Rosenfeld when crime first rose between 2014 and 2015. Rosenfeld found that these ten cities alone accounted for nearly two-thirds of the increase in homicides nationwide.
> 
> 
> *As you can see, in 2018 crime dropped in eight of ten of these red-flag cities, and cumulatively the decline was 14 percent.*
> 
> What about the Big Apple? Regardless of scary reports that citywide shootings were up 16 percent in July, and that Bronx murders had risen by almost one-third, the long-term picture still looks good. There’s been an increase since last year — but last year was an unusually safe one.
> 
> 
> When crime first shot up in 2015 and 2016, I pointed out that there’s a big difference between a crime spike, which may last a few years, and a crime boom, such as the one this country suffered from the late 1960s to the early 1990s. I’m sticking to my story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a JOKE, and a MORONIC ONE AT THAT...You are a COMPULSIVE LIAR
Click to expand...



Yep...actual research that shows you don't know what you are talking about....and you have no reply....


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you continue the anti gun lie by mixing gun suicides with gun murder, you are the dishonest one, not me.   The Gun Violence Archive is an anti gun, extremist site, that lies in their statistics.......
> 
> And you also have to cling to the "gun murder" misdirection since Australia always had a low murder rate, but their gun crime has been going up, after the ban, mostly driven by imported immigrant drug gang activity...
> 
> And here..some actual truth..
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> *=======*
> 
> *2007 report..
> 
> http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf
> 
> Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
> ------
> 
> However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
> =========*
> 
> *2008 report...*
> 
> *
> http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf
> 
> In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates.
> -------
> 
> 6. Conclusion
> 
> This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*
Click to expand...

Amusing you use discredited information,but there is nothing amusing about American GUN DEATH RATES....SAY NO TO GUNS


----------



## idb

Guns aren't banned in Australia.
Therefore the entire premise of the OP is wrong.


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit...they banned and confiscated guns in Australia....... and criminals still get guns there......our gun crime rates are going down, their gun crime rates are going up.
> 
> 
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you continue the anti gun lie by mixing gun suicides with gun murder, you are the dishonest one, not me.   The Gun Violence Archive is an anti gun, extremist site, that lies in their statistics.......
> 
> And you also have to cling to the "gun murder" misdirection since Australia always had a low murder rate, but their gun crime has been going up, after the ban, mostly driven by imported immigrant drug gang activity...
> 
> And here..some actual truth..
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> *=======*
> 
> *2007 report..
> 
> http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf
> 
> Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
> ------
> 
> However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
> =========*
> 
> *2008 report...*
> 
> *
> http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf
> 
> In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates.
> -------
> 
> 6. Conclusion
> 
> This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amusing you use discredited information,but there is nothing amusing about American GUN DEATH RATES....SAY NO TO GUNS
Click to expand...



We had 10,982 gun murders in 2017...according to the FBI.  Cars killed 38,748 people in 2016.......

70-80% of the victims in those gun murders were criminals, not innocent people.  Of the remaining victims, many of them are friends and family of criminals caught in the crossfire.

Our gun crime is limited to tiny areas of our major cities controlled by the democrat party..

ON the other side of the ledger, according to the CDC, Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent criminals from comitting rape, robbery and murder...or if you prefer the Department of Justice number, 1.5 million times a year.

As more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rates went down, not up...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015, we had the shooting of a young criminal in Ferguson, Missouri, the President...obama, and black lives matter used that justified shooting of a violent criminal to attack our nations police forces around the country, which led to the Ferguson Effect, where local police departments, especially in large, democrat party controlled cities, stopped Pro-Active police work, responding only to 911 calls...that led to an increase in gun murder as the gangs realized they now had free reign in those cities.
> 
> That has ended...our gun murder rate has started to go back down...
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> And now, the Ferguson Effect is going down....as did our gun murder rate...
> 
> Chicago Murders: Crime Wave Is Not Nationwide, However | National Review
> 
> 
> Whatever the case with Chicago, the national trends are encouraging. Look, for instance, at the ten biggest U.S. cities. We now have homicide figures for the first half of 2018 (via the FBI, police departments, and local media coverage) and can compare these with data from the same time period in the last eight years. We had crime spikes in 2012, 2016, and 2017. But 2018, at least so far, looks good. *The ten-city total is down by 6 percent relative to last year. Not standing-ovation territory, but certainly the right direction.*
> 
> 
> Another indicator is the trend in the cities red-flagged by criminologist Richard Rosenfeld when crime first rose between 2014 and 2015. Rosenfeld found that these ten cities alone accounted for nearly two-thirds of the increase in homicides nationwide.
> 
> 
> *As you can see, in 2018 crime dropped in eight of ten of these red-flag cities, and cumulatively the decline was 14 percent.*
> 
> What about the Big Apple? Regardless of scary reports that citywide shootings were up 16 percent in July, and that Bronx murders had risen by almost one-third, the long-term picture still looks good. There’s been an increase since last year — but last year was an unusually safe one.
> 
> 
> When crime first shot up in 2015 and 2016, I pointed out that there’s a big difference between a crime spike, which may last a few years, and a crime boom, such as the one this country suffered from the late 1960s to the early 1990s. I’m sticking to my story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a JOKE, and a MORONIC ONE AT THAT...You are a COMPULSIVE LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...actual research that shows you don't know what you are talking about....and you have no reply....
Click to expand...

Hollow words from a STRAW MAN...U R A YAWN...………..Full Stop,go Bull Shit somewhere else Idiot


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> Therefore the entire premise of the OP is wrong.




Wrong....gun were confiscated and banned.....that Australians didn't turn them in shows that Australian gun control laws didn't work......and since gun crime in Australia is on the rise, criminals didn't pay attention to Australian gun control laws either....


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015, we had the shooting of a young criminal in Ferguson, Missouri, the President...obama, and black lives matter used that justified shooting of a violent criminal to attack our nations police forces around the country, which led to the Ferguson Effect, where local police departments, especially in large, democrat party controlled cities, stopped Pro-Active police work, responding only to 911 calls...that led to an increase in gun murder as the gangs realized they now had free reign in those cities.
> 
> That has ended...our gun murder rate has started to go back down...
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> And now, the Ferguson Effect is going down....as did our gun murder rate...
> 
> Chicago Murders: Crime Wave Is Not Nationwide, However | National Review
> 
> 
> Whatever the case with Chicago, the national trends are encouraging. Look, for instance, at the ten biggest U.S. cities. We now have homicide figures for the first half of 2018 (via the FBI, police departments, and local media coverage) and can compare these with data from the same time period in the last eight years. We had crime spikes in 2012, 2016, and 2017. But 2018, at least so far, looks good. *The ten-city total is down by 6 percent relative to last year. Not standing-ovation territory, but certainly the right direction.*
> 
> 
> Another indicator is the trend in the cities red-flagged by criminologist Richard Rosenfeld when crime first rose between 2014 and 2015. Rosenfeld found that these ten cities alone accounted for nearly two-thirds of the increase in homicides nationwide.
> 
> 
> *As you can see, in 2018 crime dropped in eight of ten of these red-flag cities, and cumulatively the decline was 14 percent.*
> 
> What about the Big Apple? Regardless of scary reports that citywide shootings were up 16 percent in July, and that Bronx murders had risen by almost one-third, the long-term picture still looks good. There’s been an increase since last year — but last year was an unusually safe one.
> 
> 
> When crime first shot up in 2015 and 2016, I pointed out that there’s a big difference between a crime spike, which may last a few years, and a crime boom, such as the one this country suffered from the late 1960s to the early 1990s. I’m sticking to my story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a JOKE, and a MORONIC ONE AT THAT...You are a COMPULSIVE LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...actual research that shows you don't know what you are talking about....and you have no reply....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollow words from a STRAW MAN...U R A YAWN...………..Full Stop,go Bull Shit somewhere else Idiot
Click to expand...



Yep.... you have nothing.  You have emotion, and rage...... that doesn't prove your side of the argument....


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have more guns now than when the buyback happened.  It's really stupid of you to claim otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you continue the anti gun lie by mixing gun suicides with gun murder, you are the dishonest one, not me.   The Gun Violence Archive is an anti gun, extremist site, that lies in their statistics.......
> 
> And you also have to cling to the "gun murder" misdirection since Australia always had a low murder rate, but their gun crime has been going up, after the ban, mostly driven by imported immigrant drug gang activity...
> 
> And here..some actual truth..
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> *=======*
> 
> *2007 report..
> 
> http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf
> 
> Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
> ------
> 
> However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
> =========*
> 
> *2008 report...*
> 
> *
> http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf
> 
> In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates.
> -------
> 
> 6. Conclusion
> 
> This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amusing you use discredited information,but there is nothing amusing about American GUN DEATH RATES....SAY NO TO GUNS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We had 10,982 gun murders in 2017...according to the FBI.  Cars killed 38,748 people in 2016.......
> 
> 70-80% of the victims in those gun murders were criminals, not innocent people.  Of the remaining victims, many of them are friends and family of criminals caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Our gun crime is limited to tiny areas of our major cities controlled by the democrat party..
> 
> ON the other side of the ledger, according to the CDC, Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent criminals from comitting rape, robbery and murder...or if you prefer the Department of Justice number, 1.5 million times a year.
> 
> As more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rates went down, not up...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

R U B B I S H...like you R


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't....they banned and confiscated guns, the thing you asshats told us would end gun crime.....and now their criminals are using guns more and more, on a freaking island......
> 
> They banned and confiscated guns...and their gun control isn't working to stop gun crime.
> 
> We have more Americans who own and carry guns, and our gun crime rates are plummetting.......
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you continue the anti gun lie by mixing gun suicides with gun murder, you are the dishonest one, not me.   The Gun Violence Archive is an anti gun, extremist site, that lies in their statistics.......
> 
> And you also have to cling to the "gun murder" misdirection since Australia always had a low murder rate, but their gun crime has been going up, after the ban, mostly driven by imported immigrant drug gang activity...
> 
> And here..some actual truth..
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> *=======*
> 
> *2007 report..
> 
> http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf
> 
> Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
> ------
> 
> However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
> =========*
> 
> *2008 report...*
> 
> *
> http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf
> 
> In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates.
> -------
> 
> 6. Conclusion
> 
> This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amusing you use discredited information,but there is nothing amusing about American GUN DEATH RATES....SAY NO TO GUNS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We had 10,982 gun murders in 2017...according to the FBI.  Cars killed 38,748 people in 2016.......
> 
> 70-80% of the victims in those gun murders were criminals, not innocent people.  Of the remaining victims, many of them are friends and family of criminals caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Our gun crime is limited to tiny areas of our major cities controlled by the democrat party..
> 
> ON the other side of the ledger, according to the CDC, Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent criminals from comitting rape, robbery and murder...or if you prefer the Department of Justice number, 1.5 million times a year.
> 
> As more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rates went down, not up...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R U B B I S H...like you R
Click to expand...



Still nothing.......you can try again if you want....  emotion and rage is no way to make a case...


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> Therefore the entire premise of the OP is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....gun were confiscated and banned.....that Australians didn't turn them in shows that Australian gun control laws didn't work......and since gun crime in Australia is on the rise, criminals didn't pay attention to Australian gun control laws either....
Click to expand...

You go round and around and end up in the same place Idiot

Anyhow certain people were and are allowed Guns,so idb is correct...you know not the minute nor the hour


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> Therefore the entire premise of the OP is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....gun were confiscated and banned.....that Australians didn't turn them in shows that Australian gun control laws didn't work......and since gun crime in Australia is on the rise, criminals didn't pay attention to Australian gun control laws either....
Click to expand...

Wrong...guns are not banned.
Try the Google machine again.


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from being a LIAR,YOU R TOTALLY MISGUIDED...Last Year America had 38,000+ Gun Homicides up from the previous(so much for your erroneous and ignorant SPEW) moreover you had over 85,000 Gun maimings and injuries last year.Australia had much less than at the time of Arthur Massacre,YOU LYING SLUT
> 
> A few sites for the more intelligent Americans to view...Australia – Total Number of Gun Deaths
> 
> So the Gun Ban is working well...to the Moron Liars out there
> 
> Now so much to your claim that with all your Gun Ownership,you claim Gun Deaths in the US are falling...You are as we say here in Australia "Full of SHIT"
> 
> Last year your Gun Homicides rose yet again to 38,000+with over 85,000 maimings and injuries UP FROM THE PREVIOUS YEAR...another site for you to ingest you Morons
> Gun Deaths Increased in 2017, Gun Violence Archive Data Show
> 
> and more https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-u-s-gun-deaths-compare-to-other-countri...
> 
> Of course Australia has proved that with NO GUNS,GUN DEATHS FALL DRAMATICALLY and you must also consider that our population has risen 35%+ since Port Arthur.
> 
> One thing we did early on was tell the NRA to Fcuc Off out of our country and they are BANNED from re-entering Paradise...Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you continue the anti gun lie by mixing gun suicides with gun murder, you are the dishonest one, not me.   The Gun Violence Archive is an anti gun, extremist site, that lies in their statistics.......
> 
> And you also have to cling to the "gun murder" misdirection since Australia always had a low murder rate, but their gun crime has been going up, after the ban, mostly driven by imported immigrant drug gang activity...
> 
> And here..some actual truth..
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> *=======*
> 
> *2007 report..
> 
> http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf
> 
> Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
> ------
> 
> However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
> =========*
> 
> *2008 report...*
> 
> *
> http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf
> 
> In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates.
> -------
> 
> 6. Conclusion
> 
> This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amusing you use discredited information,but there is nothing amusing about American GUN DEATH RATES....SAY NO TO GUNS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We had 10,982 gun murders in 2017...according to the FBI.  Cars killed 38,748 people in 2016.......
> 
> 70-80% of the victims in those gun murders were criminals, not innocent people.  Of the remaining victims, many of them are friends and family of criminals caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Our gun crime is limited to tiny areas of our major cities controlled by the democrat party..
> 
> ON the other side of the ledger, according to the CDC, Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent criminals from comitting rape, robbery and murder...or if you prefer the Department of Justice number, 1.5 million times a year.
> 
> As more Americans own and carry guns, our gun crime rates went down, not up...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R U B B I S H...like you R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing.......you can try again if you want....  emotion and rage is no way to make a case...
Click to expand...

I gave you a couple of sites...there is no emotion other than viewing someone in Emotional and Mental Break Down...YOU,Rage and Emotion on my part is just not relevant but I feel sadness for you...If you have Fire Arms lock them away and throw the keys in the drain...is my best advice to you


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> Therefore the entire premise of the OP is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....gun were confiscated and banned.....that Australians didn't turn them in shows that Australian gun control laws didn't work......and since gun crime in Australia is on the rise, criminals didn't pay attention to Australian gun control laws either....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go round and around and end up in the same place Idiot
> 
> Anyhow certain people were and are allowed Guns,so idb is correct...you know not the minute nor the hour
Click to expand...



Wrong....guns were banned and confiscated.....Australians either refused to turn them in, becoming criminals for a once legal act, or the actual criminals simply imported their guns.....  

Either way, Australian gun control did not work...criminals still have illegal guns which they use to commit crimes.


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> Therefore the entire premise of the OP is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....gun were confiscated and banned.....that Australians didn't turn them in shows that Australian gun control laws didn't work......and since gun crime in Australia is on the rise, criminals didn't pay attention to Australian gun control laws either....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go round and around and end up in the same place Idiot
> 
> Anyhow certain people were and are allowed Guns,so idb is correct...you know not the minute nor the hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....guns were banned and confiscated.....Australians either refused to turn them in, becoming criminals for a once legal act, or the actual criminals simply imported their guns.....
> 
> Either way, Australian gun control did not work...criminals still have illegal guns which they use to commit crimes.
Click to expand...

Guns are not banned in Australia.
If you can't make your point without lying then you have no point to make.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> Therefore the entire premise of the OP is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....gun were confiscated and banned.....that Australians didn't turn them in shows that Australian gun control laws didn't work......and since gun crime in Australia is on the rise, criminals didn't pay attention to Australian gun control laws either....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go round and around and end up in the same place Idiot
> 
> Anyhow certain people were and are allowed Guns,so idb is correct...you know not the minute nor the hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....guns were banned and confiscated.....Australians either refused to turn them in, becoming criminals for a once legal act, or the actual criminals simply imported their guns.....
> 
> Either way, Australian gun control did not work...criminals still have illegal guns which they use to commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are not banned in Australia.
> If you can't make your point without lying then you have no point to make.
Click to expand...



You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?

Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.

You are an idiot.


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> Therefore the entire premise of the OP is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....gun were confiscated and banned.....that Australians didn't turn them in shows that Australian gun control laws didn't work......and since gun crime in Australia is on the rise, criminals didn't pay attention to Australian gun control laws either....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go round and around and end up in the same place Idiot
> 
> Anyhow certain people were and are allowed Guns,so idb is correct...you know not the minute nor the hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....guns were banned and confiscated.....Australians either refused to turn them in, becoming criminals for a once legal act, or the actual criminals simply imported their guns.....
> 
> Either way, Australian gun control did not work...criminals still have illegal guns which they use to commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are not banned in Australia.
> If you can't make your point without lying then you have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?
> 
> Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.
> 
> You are an idiot.
Click to expand...

Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
Just like the US.
Are you lying or just stupid?
Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....gun were confiscated and banned.....that Australians didn't turn them in shows that Australian gun control laws didn't work......and since gun crime in Australia is on the rise, criminals didn't pay attention to Australian gun control laws either....
> 
> 
> 
> You go round and around and end up in the same place Idiot
> 
> Anyhow certain people were and are allowed Guns,so idb is correct...you know not the minute nor the hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....guns were banned and confiscated.....Australians either refused to turn them in, becoming criminals for a once legal act, or the actual criminals simply imported their guns.....
> 
> Either way, Australian gun control did not work...criminals still have illegal guns which they use to commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are not banned in Australia.
> If you can't make your point without lying then you have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?
> 
> Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
Click to expand...



You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.   

Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...

Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia


a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
*standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
*ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go round and around and end up in the same place Idiot
> 
> Anyhow certain people were and are allowed Guns,so idb is correct...you know not the minute nor the hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....guns were banned and confiscated.....Australians either refused to turn them in, becoming criminals for a once legal act, or the actual criminals simply imported their guns.....
> 
> Either way, Australian gun control did not work...criminals still have illegal guns which they use to commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are not banned in Australia.
> If you can't make your point without lying then you have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?
> 
> Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
Click to expand...

Excellent, thanks.
Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.

It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....guns were banned and confiscated.....Australians either refused to turn them in, becoming criminals for a once legal act, or the actual criminals simply imported their guns.....
> 
> Either way, Australian gun control did not work...criminals still have illegal guns which they use to commit crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are not banned in Australia.
> If you can't make your point without lying then you have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?
> 
> Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
Click to expand...



If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...

They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....

Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.

And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are not banned in Australia.
> If you can't make your point without lying then you have no point to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?
> 
> Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
Click to expand...

Guns aren't banned in Australia.
You don't have to be in a shooting group to own one.
You're simply wrong...give it up.


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are not banned in Australia.
> If you can't make your point without lying then you have no point to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?
> 
> Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
Click to expand...

No one needs a GUN for protection because 99.9% of the population don't carry a GUN

Your attempt to derail this conversation by claiming Criminals have Guns,well that has always been the case but so rarely do they mix with the general population as to not be relevant,we know Bikie Gangs have them but they spend their time in turf wars against OTHER BIKIES AS CLEARLY SHEWN our Gun Deaths have been dropping like a stone in clear water...Anyhow you have no ground to lecture us because we changed,shame you can't...let face it,you are a Failure,a complete failure in your draconian Gun Policy...Your minds never elevated from a different Epoch,ours did and we are the better for it,see you around LOSER


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?
> 
> Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You don't have to be in a shooting group to own one.
> You're simply wrong...give it up.
Click to expand...



Tell us how a woman can get a hand gun for self defense in Australia......she can't...self defense is not a genuine reason for owning a gun.......a homeowner can't get a pump action shotgun for home defense, since self defense is not a genuine reason to own a gun in Australia...

Guns for normal people are banned.....  criminals get them easily.


----------



## 2aguy

theliq said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a semi automatic rifle in Australia?  How about a semi automatic handgun?   Or any handgun?
> 
> Guns are essentially banned for the citizens of Australia....to say otherwise is wrong.
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one needs a GUN for protection because 99.9% of the population don't carry a GUN
> 
> Your attempt to derail this conversation by claiming Criminals have Guns,well that has always been the case but so rarely do they mix with the general population as to not be relevant,we know Bikie Gangs have them but they spend their time in turf wars against OTHER BIKIES AS CLEARLY SHEWN our Gun Deaths have been dropping like a stone in clear water...Anyhow you have no ground to lecture us because we changed,shame you can't...let face it,you are a Failure,a complete failure in your draconian Gun Policy...Your minds never elevated from a different Epoch,ours did and we are the better for it,see you around LOSER
Click to expand...



You have almost had about a dozen mass public shootings since the ban and confiscation....   luck and bad shooting kept these public shootings from becoming mass public shootings and your luck won't hold forever.

Tell the woman raped at knife point or at gun point that she didn't need a gun.....  

What is the thought process among you anti gunners that seems to think that crime does not happen......


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You don't have to be in a shooting group to own one.
> You're simply wrong...give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how a woman can get a hand gun for self defense in Australia......she can't...self defense is not a genuine reason for owning a gun.......a homeowner can't get a pump action shotgun for home defense, since self defense is not a genuine reason to own a gun in Australia...
> 
> Guns for normal people are banned.....  criminals get them easily.
Click to expand...

FFS!
Give it up!
Guns are not banned in Australia!

You can't buy them in a KMart like the US.
You can't give them away as raffle prizes for the local pre-school.
You have to apply for a permit, demonstrate that you can store it safely, have a purpose for owning a gun not including self-defence.
But you can still get a gun...they are not banned.


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some types of firearm are harder to obtain and have extra licensing requirements.
> Just like the US.
> Are you lying or just stupid?
> Try doing some research beyond your NRA literature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one needs a GUN for protection because 99.9% of the population don't carry a GUN
> 
> Your attempt to derail this conversation by claiming Criminals have Guns,well that has always been the case but so rarely do they mix with the general population as to not be relevant,we know Bikie Gangs have them but they spend their time in turf wars against OTHER BIKIES AS CLEARLY SHEWN our Gun Deaths have been dropping like a stone in clear water...Anyhow you have no ground to lecture us because we changed,shame you can't...let face it,you are a Failure,a complete failure in your draconian Gun Policy...Your minds never elevated from a different Epoch,ours did and we are the better for it,see you around LOSER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have almost had about a dozen mass public shootings since the ban and confiscation....   luck and bad shooting kept these public shootings from becoming mass public shootings and your luck won't hold forever.
> 
> Tell the woman raped at knife point or at gun point that she didn't need a gun.....
> 
> What is the thought process among you anti gunners that seems to think that crime does not happen......
Click to expand...

I don't see Australians clamouring to get handguns so that thay can go down the shop to get a bottle of milk.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.....  They have been banned for normal Australians....but criminals can get them easily.  Are you this stupid in real life or only when you post.
> 
> Here....you dumb shit.....law abiding Australians are banned from owning just about all category of firearm..... and yet criminals get them easily....showing that gun control laws do not stop criminals from getting guns even on a big island...
> 
> Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Australia
> 
> 
> a federal ban on the importation of “all semi-automatic self-loading and pump action longarms, and all parts, including magazines, for such firearms, included in Licence Category D, and control of the importation of those firearms included in Licence Category C.”  The sale, resale, transfer, ownership, manufacture, and use of such firearms would also be banned by the states and territories, other than in exceptional circumstances (relating to military or law enforcement purposes and occupational categories, depending on the category of the firearm);23]
> *standard categories of firearms, including the two largely prohibited categories (C and D), which include certain semiautomatic and self-loading rifles and shotguns, and a restricted category for handguns (category H);24]*
> a requirement for a separate permit for the acquisition of every firearm, with a twenty-eight-day waiting period applying to the issuing of such permits,25] and the establishment of a nationwide firearms registration system;26]
> a uniform requirement for all firearms sales to be conducted only by or through licensed firearms dealers, and certain minimum principles that would underpin rules relating to the recording of firearms transactions by dealers and right of inspection by police;27]
> restrictions on the quantity of ammunition that may be purchased in a given period and a requirement that dealers only sell ammunition for firearms for which the purchaser is licensed;28]
> *ensuring that “personal protection” would not be regarded as a “genuine reason” for owning, possessing, or using a firearm under the laws of the states and territories;29]*
> standardized classifications to define a “genuine reason” that an applicant must show for owning, possessing, or using a firearm, including reasons relating to sport shooting, recreational shooting/hunting, collecting, and occupational requirements  (additional requirements of showing a genuine need for the particular type of firearm and securing related approvals would be added for firearms in categories B, C, D, and H);30]
> in addition to the demonstration of a “genuine reason,” other basic requirements would apply for the issuing of firearms licenses, specifically that the applicant must be aged eighteen years or over, be a “fit and proper person,” be able to prove his or her identity, and undertake adequate safety training31] (safety training courses would be subject to accreditation and be “comprehensive and standardised across Australia for all licence categories”);32]
> firearms licenses would be required to bear a photograph of the licensee, be endorsed with a category of firearm, include the holder’s address, be issued after a waiting period of not less than twenty-eight days, be issued for a period of no more than five years, and contain a reminder of safe storage responsibilities;33]
> licenses would only be issued subject to undertakings to comply with storage requirements and following an inspection by licensing authorities of the licensee’s storage facilities;34]
> minimum standards for the refusal or cancellation of licenses, including criminal convictions for violent offenses in the past five years, unsafe storage of firearms, failure to notify of a change of address, and “reliable evidence of a mental or physical condition which would render the applicant unsuitable for owning, possessing or using a firearm”;35] and
> the establishment of uniform standards for the security and storage of firearms, including a requirement that ammunition be stored in locked containers separate from any firearms.  The minimum standards for category C, D, and H firearms would include “storage in a locked, steel safe with a thickness to ensure it is not easily penetrable, bolted to the structure of a building.”36]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You don't have to be in a shooting group to own one.
> You're simply wrong...give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how a woman can get a hand gun for self defense in Australia......she can't...self defense is not a genuine reason for owning a gun.......a homeowner can't get a pump action shotgun for home defense, since self defense is not a genuine reason to own a gun in Australia...
> 
> Guns for normal people are banned.....  criminals get them easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS!
> Give it up!
> Guns are not banned in Australia!
> 
> You can't buy them in a KMart like the US.
> You can't give them away as raffle prizes for the local pre-school.
> You have to apply for a permit, demonstrate that you can store it safely, have a purpose for owning a gun not including self-defence.
> But you can still get a gun...they are not banned.
Click to expand...



You can't have a handgun for self defense.  They are banned. 

You can't have a semi auto rifle, pistol or shotgun for self defense or just about anything else...they are banned.

You can't have a pump action shotgun for self defense or anything else...they are banned.

If you want to shoot at targets in a club, leaving your gun at the club....you then can go through all the hoops anti gunners can create...and maybe...maybe, be allowed to get a gun for the club......

If you are a woman whose ex-husband says he is going to rape, and murder you and leave your body in the woods....the police will tell you you can't have a gun....being raped, murdered and left in a shallow grave is not a genuine reason to own a gun...

That is Australia....

If you are a criminal...you can get fully automatic military rifles.....


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, thanks.
> Now...please show me where it says that firearms are banned in Australia...you know just to save me reading it all.
> 
> It seems to me that you can apply for a permit to own a firearm and, assuming that you meet all the requirements you can buy your gun.
> Some types of firearm have more stringent requirements than others, it's true, but fireams aren't banned as I assume that you've now realised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You don't have to be in a shooting group to own one.
> You're simply wrong...give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how a woman can get a hand gun for self defense in Australia......she can't...self defense is not a genuine reason for owning a gun.......a homeowner can't get a pump action shotgun for home defense, since self defense is not a genuine reason to own a gun in Australia...
> 
> Guns for normal people are banned.....  criminals get them easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS!
> Give it up!
> Guns are not banned in Australia!
> 
> You can't buy them in a KMart like the US.
> You can't give them away as raffle prizes for the local pre-school.
> You have to apply for a permit, demonstrate that you can store it safely, have a purpose for owning a gun not including self-defence.
> But you can still get a gun...they are not banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have a handgun for self defense.  They are banned.
> 
> You can't have a semi auto rifle, pistol or shotgun for self defense or just about anything else...they are banned.
> 
> You can't have a pump action shotgun for self defense or anything else...they are banned.
> 
> If you want to shoot at targets in a club, leaving your gun at the club....you then can go through all the hoops anti gunners can create...and maybe...maybe, be allowed to get a gun for the club......
> 
> If you are a woman whose ex-husband says he is going to rape, and murder you and leave your body in the woods....the police will tell you you can't have a gun....being raped, murdered and left in a shallow grave is not a genuine reason to own a gun...
> 
> That is Australia....
> 
> If you are a criminal...you can get fully automatic military rifles.....
Click to expand...

That's right, you can't have a gun for the purpose of self-defence.
They are not banned.
And yet...Australians feel sufficiently safe that they don't feel the need to arm up before going to the Post Office.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't own a gun for self defense, and can only have a gun as a member of a shooting team, guns are banned.   And no, "stringent" requirements are not access to guns when you can't buy a hand gun, and you can only get a non-semi automatic shotgun with permission from the government...
> 
> They were banned and confiscated by the Australian government and getting one as an average citizen for self defense is impossible.....so yes, guns are banned in Australia....
> 
> Making the laws so extreme that a woman can't buy a hand gun for self defense is a ban....sorry, you are just wrong.
> 
> And criminals get the guns they want no matter what hoops normal people have to jump through...they don't jump through those hoops...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You don't have to be in a shooting group to own one.
> You're simply wrong...give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how a woman can get a hand gun for self defense in Australia......she can't...self defense is not a genuine reason for owning a gun.......a homeowner can't get a pump action shotgun for home defense, since self defense is not a genuine reason to own a gun in Australia...
> 
> Guns for normal people are banned.....  criminals get them easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS!
> Give it up!
> Guns are not banned in Australia!
> 
> You can't buy them in a KMart like the US.
> You can't give them away as raffle prizes for the local pre-school.
> You have to apply for a permit, demonstrate that you can store it safely, have a purpose for owning a gun not including self-defence.
> But you can still get a gun...they are not banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have a handgun for self defense.  They are banned.
> 
> You can't have a semi auto rifle, pistol or shotgun for self defense or just about anything else...they are banned.
> 
> You can't have a pump action shotgun for self defense or anything else...they are banned.
> 
> If you want to shoot at targets in a club, leaving your gun at the club....you then can go through all the hoops anti gunners can create...and maybe...maybe, be allowed to get a gun for the club......
> 
> If you are a woman whose ex-husband says he is going to rape, and murder you and leave your body in the woods....the police will tell you you can't have a gun....being raped, murdered and left in a shallow grave is not a genuine reason to own a gun...
> 
> That is Australia....
> 
> If you are a criminal...you can get fully automatic military rifles.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, you can't have a gun for the purpose of self-defence.
> They are not banned.
> And yet...Australians feel sufficiently safe that they don't feel the need to arm up before going to the Post Office.
Click to expand...



Those weapons are banned...handguns, rifles and pump action shotguns...

And you guys keep jinxing these poor people...one day they will suffer for their silly gun laws....


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You don't have to be in a shooting group to own one.
> You're simply wrong...give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how a woman can get a hand gun for self defense in Australia......she can't...self defense is not a genuine reason for owning a gun.......a homeowner can't get a pump action shotgun for home defense, since self defense is not a genuine reason to own a gun in Australia...
> 
> Guns for normal people are banned.....  criminals get them easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS!
> Give it up!
> Guns are not banned in Australia!
> 
> You can't buy them in a KMart like the US.
> You can't give them away as raffle prizes for the local pre-school.
> You have to apply for a permit, demonstrate that you can store it safely, have a purpose for owning a gun not including self-defence.
> But you can still get a gun...they are not banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have a handgun for self defense.  They are banned.
> 
> You can't have a semi auto rifle, pistol or shotgun for self defense or just about anything else...they are banned.
> 
> You can't have a pump action shotgun for self defense or anything else...they are banned.
> 
> If you want to shoot at targets in a club, leaving your gun at the club....you then can go through all the hoops anti gunners can create...and maybe...maybe, be allowed to get a gun for the club......
> 
> If you are a woman whose ex-husband says he is going to rape, and murder you and leave your body in the woods....the police will tell you you can't have a gun....being raped, murdered and left in a shallow grave is not a genuine reason to own a gun...
> 
> That is Australia....
> 
> If you are a criminal...you can get fully automatic military rifles.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, you can't have a gun for the purpose of self-defence.
> They are not banned.
> And yet...Australians feel sufficiently safe that they don't feel the need to arm up before going to the Post Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those weapons are banned...handguns, rifles and pump action shotguns...
> 
> And you guys keep jinxing these poor people...one day they will suffer for their silly gun laws....
Click to expand...

They aren't banned.
Australians don't share your fear of living without firearms.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how a woman can get a hand gun for self defense in Australia......she can't...self defense is not a genuine reason for owning a gun.......a homeowner can't get a pump action shotgun for home defense, since self defense is not a genuine reason to own a gun in Australia...
> 
> Guns for normal people are banned.....  criminals get them easily.
> 
> 
> 
> FFS!
> Give it up!
> Guns are not banned in Australia!
> 
> You can't buy them in a KMart like the US.
> You can't give them away as raffle prizes for the local pre-school.
> You have to apply for a permit, demonstrate that you can store it safely, have a purpose for owning a gun not including self-defence.
> But you can still get a gun...they are not banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have a handgun for self defense.  They are banned.
> 
> You can't have a semi auto rifle, pistol or shotgun for self defense or just about anything else...they are banned.
> 
> You can't have a pump action shotgun for self defense or anything else...they are banned.
> 
> If you want to shoot at targets in a club, leaving your gun at the club....you then can go through all the hoops anti gunners can create...and maybe...maybe, be allowed to get a gun for the club......
> 
> If you are a woman whose ex-husband says he is going to rape, and murder you and leave your body in the woods....the police will tell you you can't have a gun....being raped, murdered and left in a shallow grave is not a genuine reason to own a gun...
> 
> That is Australia....
> 
> If you are a criminal...you can get fully automatic military rifles.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, you can't have a gun for the purpose of self-defence.
> They are not banned.
> And yet...Australians feel sufficiently safe that they don't feel the need to arm up before going to the Post Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those weapons are banned...handguns, rifles and pump action shotguns...
> 
> And you guys keep jinxing these poor people...one day they will suffer for their silly gun laws....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't banned.
> Australians don't share your fear of living without firearms.
Click to expand...



Semi auto rifles, and shotguns are banned as are all handguns and pump action shotguns....unless you target shoot with a club.....then they might let you use a small caliber handgun

But officer, my ex-boyfriend says he is going to come to my home, rape me and murder me...I need a gun for protection.

Miss, rape and murder by an ex-boyfriend is not a genuine reason to have a gun...


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> FFS!
> Give it up!
> Guns are not banned in Australia!
> 
> You can't buy them in a KMart like the US.
> You can't give them away as raffle prizes for the local pre-school.
> You have to apply for a permit, demonstrate that you can store it safely, have a purpose for owning a gun not including self-defence.
> But you can still get a gun...they are not banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have a handgun for self defense.  They are banned.
> 
> You can't have a semi auto rifle, pistol or shotgun for self defense or just about anything else...they are banned.
> 
> You can't have a pump action shotgun for self defense or anything else...they are banned.
> 
> If you want to shoot at targets in a club, leaving your gun at the club....you then can go through all the hoops anti gunners can create...and maybe...maybe, be allowed to get a gun for the club......
> 
> If you are a woman whose ex-husband says he is going to rape, and murder you and leave your body in the woods....the police will tell you you can't have a gun....being raped, murdered and left in a shallow grave is not a genuine reason to own a gun...
> 
> That is Australia....
> 
> If you are a criminal...you can get fully automatic military rifles.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, you can't have a gun for the purpose of self-defence.
> They are not banned.
> And yet...Australians feel sufficiently safe that they don't feel the need to arm up before going to the Post Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those weapons are banned...handguns, rifles and pump action shotguns...
> 
> And you guys keep jinxing these poor people...one day they will suffer for their silly gun laws....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't banned.
> Australians don't share your fear of living without firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi auto rifles, and shotguns are banned as are all handguns and pump action shotguns....unless you target shoot with a club.....then they might let you use a small caliber handgun
> 
> But officer, my ex-boyfriend says he is going to come to my home, rape me and murder me...I need a gun for protection.
> 
> Miss, rape and murder by an ex-boyfriend is not a genuine reason to have a gun...
Click to expand...

Firearms aren't banned in Australia.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have a handgun for self defense.  They are banned.
> 
> You can't have a semi auto rifle, pistol or shotgun for self defense or just about anything else...they are banned.
> 
> You can't have a pump action shotgun for self defense or anything else...they are banned.
> 
> If you want to shoot at targets in a club, leaving your gun at the club....you then can go through all the hoops anti gunners can create...and maybe...maybe, be allowed to get a gun for the club......
> 
> If you are a woman whose ex-husband says he is going to rape, and murder you and leave your body in the woods....the police will tell you you can't have a gun....being raped, murdered and left in a shallow grave is not a genuine reason to own a gun...
> 
> That is Australia....
> 
> If you are a criminal...you can get fully automatic military rifles.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you can't have a gun for the purpose of self-defence.
> They are not banned.
> And yet...Australians feel sufficiently safe that they don't feel the need to arm up before going to the Post Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those weapons are banned...handguns, rifles and pump action shotguns...
> 
> And you guys keep jinxing these poor people...one day they will suffer for their silly gun laws....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't banned.
> Australians don't share your fear of living without firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi auto rifles, and shotguns are banned as are all handguns and pump action shotguns....unless you target shoot with a club.....then they might let you use a small caliber handgun
> 
> But officer, my ex-boyfriend says he is going to come to my home, rape me and murder me...I need a gun for protection.
> 
> Miss, rape and murder by an ex-boyfriend is not a genuine reason to have a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms aren't banned in Australia.
Click to expand...



Yes...they are.... you cannot own a semi automatic rifle...banned.  You cannot own a pump action or semi automatic shotgun, they are banned.  You cannot own a hand gun for self defense...they are banned.

Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun in Australia...


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you can't have a gun for the purpose of self-defence.
> They are not banned.
> And yet...Australians feel sufficiently safe that they don't feel the need to arm up before going to the Post Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those weapons are banned...handguns, rifles and pump action shotguns...
> 
> And you guys keep jinxing these poor people...one day they will suffer for their silly gun laws....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't banned.
> Australians don't share your fear of living without firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi auto rifles, and shotguns are banned as are all handguns and pump action shotguns....unless you target shoot with a club.....then they might let you use a small caliber handgun
> 
> But officer, my ex-boyfriend says he is going to come to my home, rape me and murder me...I need a gun for protection.
> 
> Miss, rape and murder by an ex-boyfriend is not a genuine reason to have a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms aren't banned in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...they are.... you cannot own a semi automatic rifle...banned.  You cannot own a pump action or semi automatic shotgun, they are banned.  You cannot own a hand gun for self defense...they are banned.
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun in Australia...
Click to expand...

And yet...you can own firearms which is another way of saying "guns are not banned".
Just because you can't buy them in a supermarket like the US...and have to pass a licencing procedure doesn't mean that they're banned.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those weapons are banned...handguns, rifles and pump action shotguns...
> 
> And you guys keep jinxing these poor people...one day they will suffer for their silly gun laws....
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't banned.
> Australians don't share your fear of living without firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi auto rifles, and shotguns are banned as are all handguns and pump action shotguns....unless you target shoot with a club.....then they might let you use a small caliber handgun
> 
> But officer, my ex-boyfriend says he is going to come to my home, rape me and murder me...I need a gun for protection.
> 
> Miss, rape and murder by an ex-boyfriend is not a genuine reason to have a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms aren't banned in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...they are.... you cannot own a semi automatic rifle...banned.  You cannot own a pump action or semi automatic shotgun, they are banned.  You cannot own a hand gun for self defense...they are banned.
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun in Australia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...you can own firearms which is another way of saying "guns are not banned".
> Just because you can't buy them in a supermarket like the US...and have to pass a licencing procedure doesn't mean that they're banned.
Click to expand...



Allowing someone to have a gun at a club, that they cannot keep at home or use for anything other than poking holes in targets is a ban on guns......   

Semi automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols  are banned.

Pump action shotguns are banned.

Hand guns are banned.

And again.....my ex-husband wants to rape and murder me...sorry Miss, being raped and murdered is not a genuine reason to own a gun...self defense is not a genuine reason......


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't banned.
> Australians don't share your fear of living without firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semi auto rifles, and shotguns are banned as are all handguns and pump action shotguns....unless you target shoot with a club.....then they might let you use a small caliber handgun
> 
> But officer, my ex-boyfriend says he is going to come to my home, rape me and murder me...I need a gun for protection.
> 
> Miss, rape and murder by an ex-boyfriend is not a genuine reason to have a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms aren't banned in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...they are.... you cannot own a semi automatic rifle...banned.  You cannot own a pump action or semi automatic shotgun, they are banned.  You cannot own a hand gun for self defense...they are banned.
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun in Australia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...you can own firearms which is another way of saying "guns are not banned".
> Just because you can't buy them in a supermarket like the US...and have to pass a licencing procedure doesn't mean that they're banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing someone to have a gun at a club, that they cannot keep at home or use for anything other than poking holes in targets is a ban on guns......
> 
> Semi automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols  are banned.
> 
> Pump action shotguns are banned.
> 
> Hand guns are banned.
> 
> And again.....my ex-husband wants to rape and murder me...sorry Miss, being raped and murdered is not a genuine reason to own a gun...self defense is not a genuine reason......
Click to expand...

No matter how many times you say it you're still wrong.
Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.

For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.

_a machine gun, or ammunition for it _

_a hand grenade _

_a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _

_a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _

_a fully automatic firearm _

_a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _

_a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _

_ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _

_tracer ammunition _

_incendiary ammunition _

_armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _

_imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _

_frangible ammunition _

_ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semi auto rifles, and shotguns are banned as are all handguns and pump action shotguns....unless you target shoot with a club.....then they might let you use a small caliber handgun
> 
> But officer, my ex-boyfriend says he is going to come to my home, rape me and murder me...I need a gun for protection.
> 
> Miss, rape and murder by an ex-boyfriend is not a genuine reason to have a gun...
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms aren't banned in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...they are.... you cannot own a semi automatic rifle...banned.  You cannot own a pump action or semi automatic shotgun, they are banned.  You cannot own a hand gun for self defense...they are banned.
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun in Australia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...you can own firearms which is another way of saying "guns are not banned".
> Just because you can't buy them in a supermarket like the US...and have to pass a licencing procedure doesn't mean that they're banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing someone to have a gun at a club, that they cannot keep at home or use for anything other than poking holes in targets is a ban on guns......
> 
> Semi automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols  are banned.
> 
> Pump action shotguns are banned.
> 
> Hand guns are banned.
> 
> And again.....my ex-husband wants to rape and murder me...sorry Miss, being raped and murdered is not a genuine reason to own a gun...self defense is not a genuine reason......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you say it you're still wrong.
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
Click to expand...



Semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are banned as are pump action shotguns...... a limited style of pistol is only available for officially recognized target shooters....


Rape and murder are not genuine reasons for owning a gun for self defense, therefore those guns are banned.  You can use a pistol to punch holes in targets..under tight supervision....but if you are about to be raped and murdered, you must realize that rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun.........


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms aren't banned in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...they are.... you cannot own a semi automatic rifle...banned.  You cannot own a pump action or semi automatic shotgun, they are banned.  You cannot own a hand gun for self defense...they are banned.
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun in Australia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...you can own firearms which is another way of saying "guns are not banned".
> Just because you can't buy them in a supermarket like the US...and have to pass a licencing procedure doesn't mean that they're banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing someone to have a gun at a club, that they cannot keep at home or use for anything other than poking holes in targets is a ban on guns......
> 
> Semi automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols  are banned.
> 
> Pump action shotguns are banned.
> 
> Hand guns are banned.
> 
> And again.....my ex-husband wants to rape and murder me...sorry Miss, being raped and murdered is not a genuine reason to own a gun...self defense is not a genuine reason......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you say it you're still wrong.
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are banned as are pump action shotguns...... a limited style of pistol is only available for officially recognized target shooters....
> 
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons for owning a gun for self defense, therefore those guns are banned.  You can use a pistol to punch holes in targets..under tight supervision....but if you are about to be raped and murdered, you must realize that rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun.........
Click to expand...

Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.

For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.

_a machine gun, or ammunition for it _

_a hand grenade _

_a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _

_a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _

_a fully automatic firearm _

_a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _

_a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _

_ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _

_tracer ammunition _

_incendiary ammunition _

_armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _

_imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _

_frangible ammunition _

_ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...they are.... you cannot own a semi automatic rifle...banned.  You cannot own a pump action or semi automatic shotgun, they are banned.  You cannot own a hand gun for self defense...they are banned.
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun in Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...you can own firearms which is another way of saying "guns are not banned".
> Just because you can't buy them in a supermarket like the US...and have to pass a licencing procedure doesn't mean that they're banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing someone to have a gun at a club, that they cannot keep at home or use for anything other than poking holes in targets is a ban on guns......
> 
> Semi automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols  are banned.
> 
> Pump action shotguns are banned.
> 
> Hand guns are banned.
> 
> And again.....my ex-husband wants to rape and murder me...sorry Miss, being raped and murdered is not a genuine reason to own a gun...self defense is not a genuine reason......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you say it you're still wrong.
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are banned as are pump action shotguns...... a limited style of pistol is only available for officially recognized target shooters....
> 
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons for owning a gun for self defense, therefore those guns are banned.  You can use a pistol to punch holes in targets..under tight supervision....but if you are about to be raped and murdered, you must realize that rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
Click to expand...



Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are banned, as are all handguns except for a few for target shooting at police controlled ranges.....

Domestic abuse survivor:

Officer, I would like to buy a gun, my ex-husband told me when he gets out of jail he is going to rape me, gut me like a pig and murder me.....

Officer:  Sorry miss, rape, being gutted like a pig, and being murdered is not a genuine reason for gun ownership...but if he does rape, gut, and murder you, you can be sure we will catch him and put him back in prison....


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...you can own firearms which is another way of saying "guns are not banned".
> Just because you can't buy them in a supermarket like the US...and have to pass a licencing procedure doesn't mean that they're banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing someone to have a gun at a club, that they cannot keep at home or use for anything other than poking holes in targets is a ban on guns......
> 
> Semi automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols  are banned.
> 
> Pump action shotguns are banned.
> 
> Hand guns are banned.
> 
> And again.....my ex-husband wants to rape and murder me...sorry Miss, being raped and murdered is not a genuine reason to own a gun...self defense is not a genuine reason......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you say it you're still wrong.
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are banned as are pump action shotguns...... a limited style of pistol is only available for officially recognized target shooters....
> 
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons for owning a gun for self defense, therefore those guns are banned.  You can use a pistol to punch holes in targets..under tight supervision....but if you are about to be raped and murdered, you must realize that rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are banned, as are all handguns except for a few for target shooting at police controlled ranges.....
> 
> Domestic abuse survivor:
> 
> Officer, I would like to buy a gun, my ex-husband told me when he gets out of jail he is going to rape me, gut me like a pig and murder me.....
> 
> Officer:  Sorry miss, rape, being gutted like a pig, and being murdered is not a genuine reason for gun ownership...but if he does rape, gut, and murder you, you can be sure we will catch him and put him back in prison....
Click to expand...

This is fun, isn't it?

Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.

For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.

_a machine gun, or ammunition for it _

_a hand grenade _

_a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _

_a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _

_a fully automatic firearm _

_a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _

_a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _

_ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _

_tracer ammunition _

_incendiary ammunition _

_armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _

_imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _

_frangible ammunition _

_ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...they are.... you cannot own a semi automatic rifle...banned.  You cannot own a pump action or semi automatic shotgun, they are banned.  You cannot own a hand gun for self defense...they are banned.
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun in Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...you can own firearms which is another way of saying "guns are not banned".
> Just because you can't buy them in a supermarket like the US...and have to pass a licencing procedure doesn't mean that they're banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing someone to have a gun at a club, that they cannot keep at home or use for anything other than poking holes in targets is a ban on guns......
> 
> Semi automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols  are banned.
> 
> Pump action shotguns are banned.
> 
> Hand guns are banned.
> 
> And again.....my ex-husband wants to rape and murder me...sorry Miss, being raped and murdered is not a genuine reason to own a gun...self defense is not a genuine reason......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you say it you're still wrong.
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are banned as are pump action shotguns...... a limited style of pistol is only available for officially recognized target shooters....
> 
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons for owning a gun for self defense, therefore those guns are banned.  You can use a pistol to punch holes in targets..under tight supervision....but if you are about to be raped and murdered, you must realize that rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
Click to expand...



So...here, semi-automatic and pump action guns are banned....

https://www.dnrm.qld.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0010/1399510/17-257.pdf

Jurisdictions will ban the sale, resale, transfer, possession, manufacture and use of those semi-automatic long arms and pump action shotguns included in the license Category C and D......

And being raped, murdered and buried in a forest are not genuine reasons to own a gun in Australia..


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing someone to have a gun at a club, that they cannot keep at home or use for anything other than poking holes in targets is a ban on guns......
> 
> Semi automatic rifles, shotguns and pistols  are banned.
> 
> Pump action shotguns are banned.
> 
> Hand guns are banned.
> 
> And again.....my ex-husband wants to rape and murder me...sorry Miss, being raped and murdered is not a genuine reason to own a gun...self defense is not a genuine reason......
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you say it you're still wrong.
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are banned as are pump action shotguns...... a limited style of pistol is only available for officially recognized target shooters....
> 
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons for owning a gun for self defense, therefore those guns are banned.  You can use a pistol to punch holes in targets..under tight supervision....but if you are about to be raped and murdered, you must realize that rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are banned, as are all handguns except for a few for target shooting at police controlled ranges.....
> 
> Domestic abuse survivor:
> 
> Officer, I would like to buy a gun, my ex-husband told me when he gets out of jail he is going to rape me, gut me like a pig and murder me.....
> 
> Officer:  Sorry miss, rape, being gutted like a pig, and being murdered is not a genuine reason for gun ownership...but if he does rape, gut, and murder you, you can be sure we will catch him and put him back in prison....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is fun, isn't it?
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
Click to expand...



Wrong.... they are only allowed for genuine reasons and those only include varmint control....anything else they are banned.....

Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own a gun.... putting holes in a piece of paper as a member of a police controlled shooting club is a genuine reason to be allowed to own a target pistol....


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you say it you're still wrong.
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are banned as are pump action shotguns...... a limited style of pistol is only available for officially recognized target shooters....
> 
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons for owning a gun for self defense, therefore those guns are banned.  You can use a pistol to punch holes in targets..under tight supervision....but if you are about to be raped and murdered, you must realize that rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are banned, as are all handguns except for a few for target shooting at police controlled ranges.....
> 
> Domestic abuse survivor:
> 
> Officer, I would like to buy a gun, my ex-husband told me when he gets out of jail he is going to rape me, gut me like a pig and murder me.....
> 
> Officer:  Sorry miss, rape, being gutted like a pig, and being murdered is not a genuine reason for gun ownership...but if he does rape, gut, and murder you, you can be sure we will catch him and put him back in prison....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is fun, isn't it?
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.... they are only allowed for genuine reasons and those only include varmint control....anything else they are banned.....
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own a gun.... putting holes in a piece of paper as a member of a police controlled shooting club is a genuine reason to be allowed to own a target pistol....
Click to expand...

You first said guns are banned in Australia.
Now you've just confirmed they aren't.
We're done at last.


----------



## justinacolmena

Australia is a poenal colony. Australians are felons. They're not allowed to own guns under Her Majesty's rule.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are banned as are pump action shotguns...... a limited style of pistol is only available for officially recognized target shooters....
> 
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons for owning a gun for self defense, therefore those guns are banned.  You can use a pistol to punch holes in targets..under tight supervision....but if you are about to be raped and murdered, you must realize that rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own or carry a gun.........
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are banned, as are all handguns except for a few for target shooting at police controlled ranges.....
> 
> Domestic abuse survivor:
> 
> Officer, I would like to buy a gun, my ex-husband told me when he gets out of jail he is going to rape me, gut me like a pig and murder me.....
> 
> Officer:  Sorry miss, rape, being gutted like a pig, and being murdered is not a genuine reason for gun ownership...but if he does rape, gut, and murder you, you can be sure we will catch him and put him back in prison....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is fun, isn't it?
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.... they are only allowed for genuine reasons and those only include varmint control....anything else they are banned.....
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own a gun.... putting holes in a piece of paper as a member of a police controlled shooting club is a genuine reason to be allowed to own a target pistol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first said guns are banned in Australia.
> Now you've just confirmed they aren't.
> We're done at last.
Click to expand...



Guns are banned in Australia.... you cannot own a gun for self defense...  they are banned.


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are banned, as are all handguns except for a few for target shooting at police controlled ranges.....
> 
> Domestic abuse survivor:
> 
> Officer, I would like to buy a gun, my ex-husband told me when he gets out of jail he is going to rape me, gut me like a pig and murder me.....
> 
> Officer:  Sorry miss, rape, being gutted like a pig, and being murdered is not a genuine reason for gun ownership...but if he does rape, gut, and murder you, you can be sure we will catch him and put him back in prison....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is fun, isn't it?
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.... they are only allowed for genuine reasons and those only include varmint control....anything else they are banned.....
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own a gun.... putting holes in a piece of paper as a member of a police controlled shooting club is a genuine reason to be allowed to own a target pistol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first said guns are banned in Australia.
> Now you've just confirmed they aren't.
> We're done at last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are banned in Australia.... you cannot own a gun for self defense...  they are banned.
Click to expand...

Guns aren't banned in Australia.
You cannot own a gun for the purpose of self defence in Australia.
Guns aren't banned in Australia.


----------



## ptbw forever

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.S.....*
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> *Australia....
> *
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.
> 
> ----
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.
> 
> -------------
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> Gun crime soars
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.
Click to expand...

There are seriously drive-by shootings in Australia?.......


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are banned, as are all handguns except for a few for target shooting at police controlled ranges.....
> 
> Domestic abuse survivor:
> 
> Officer, I would like to buy a gun, my ex-husband told me when he gets out of jail he is going to rape me, gut me like a pig and murder me.....
> 
> Officer:  Sorry miss, rape, being gutted like a pig, and being murdered is not a genuine reason for gun ownership...but if he does rape, gut, and murder you, you can be sure we will catch him and put him back in prison....
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun, isn't it?
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.... they are only allowed for genuine reasons and those only include varmint control....anything else they are banned.....
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own a gun.... putting holes in a piece of paper as a member of a police controlled shooting club is a genuine reason to be allowed to own a target pistol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first said guns are banned in Australia.
> Now you've just confirmed they aren't.
> We're done at last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are banned in Australia.... you cannot own a gun for self defense...  they are banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You cannot own a gun for the purpose of self defence in Australia.
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
Click to expand...


Yes...semi-automatic rifles, shotguns, pump action shotguns and handguns are banned...


----------



## 2aguy

ptbw forever said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.S.....*
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> *Australia....
> *
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.
> 
> ----
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.
> 
> -------------
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> Gun crime soars
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are seriously drive-by shootings in Australia?.......
Click to expand...



Yes....and there are drive by shootings in Britain as well...they just like to use Mopeds in Britain....kinda dorky...


----------



## 2aguy

ptbw forever said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....we are told this doesn't happen in Australia......a man murdered his son with a gun in an island nation that banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Father shot and killed son in an argument over a burnt omelette
> 
> TWENTY minutes after an argument with his son about a burnt omelette, Peter John Smith assembled his shotgun, walked calmly inside and fired two fatal rounds into his son’s chest.
> 
> Andrew Smith was 30 years old, a father of two little boys and several weeks into his latest attempt at getting off drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They bought back guns decades ago and people have since bought so many guns that they're back to pre-buy back numbers.  So nobody should be surprised gun crime is going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...  law abiding people in Australia are not using guns for crime.  Gun crime in Australia is going up among the criminal gangs in Australia, not the law abiding Australians..... gun control is not working in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law abiding people everywhere aren't using guns for crime.  It's when you make it increasingly easier for non-law abiding people to get guns that you have a problem.  That's the case in Australia right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.S.....*
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> *Australia....
> *
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.
> 
> ----
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.
> 
> -------------
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> Gun crime soars
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are seriously drive-by shootings in Australia?.......
Click to expand...



Yep....

Hail of bullets fired in drive-by shooting

A HOUSE was showered with bullets in a drive-by shooting in Adelaide’s northern suburbs.

Police rushed to a Carbone Drive, Munno Para West house after receiving reports that shots had been fired at the property about 9.20pm on Friday.

One witness, who wished to remain anonymous, said he heard about 16 shots fired.

“The wife and I literally had just walked into our bedroom and heard the shots (and) we dropped (to the ground) straight away until they ceased firing,” he said.

https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wa/police-investigate-drive-by-shooting-gosnells-ng-b88839124z

Police are hunting a gunman who opened fire on a home in Gosnells in an early morning drive-by shooting yesterday morning.

A dozen shots were fired from a Holden Commodore at the house on Harry Street at 5am, causing damage to the property.

'Atrocious crime': Girl, 13, in intensive care after targeted drive-by Sydney shooting

A 13-year-old girl is lucky to be alive after getting caught in the line of fire while talking to a group of friends inside a garage in Sydney's west.

The teenager was shot in the leg in what police believe was a targeted drive-by attack on a home on Constance St in Guildford on Tuesday night.

WA police fearful of bikie gang war after drive-by shooting

Police are stepping up their hunt for a gunman amid fears of an escalating bikie gang war in Perth.

A 52-year-old man was last night shot in the stomach at close range in a drive-by shooting in Callista in Perth's south. 

Police said the victim, who is an associate of the Rebels bikies, had just left a function at the headquarters of the Southern Independent Motorcycle club, which feeds into the Rebels.


No need to prove who pulled trigger in Victoria's proposed drive-by shooting laws

New legislation to combat drive-by shootings will be introduced to the Victorian Parliament allowing police to charge all occupants of a vehicle involved in a shooting, rather than having to prove who pulled the trigger.

*Key points:*


Under proposed laws, sentences will be increased for recklessly shooting at buildings or vehicles
Police will no longer have to prove intent to cause harm or injury
All occupants of car can be charged with criminal activity

Under the proposed legislation, sentences will also be increased for recklessly shooting at a building or vehicle.


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun, isn't it?
> 
> Semi-auto rifles and shotguns are allowed to the general public with a magazine limit of five shots for hunting.
> Pistols are allowed for farmers and for members of shooting clubs.
> 
> For your information...because you're obviously incapable of research or independent thought...here is the list of prohibited firearms.
> 
> _a machine gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a hand grenade _
> 
> _a mortar gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a bazooka gun, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a fully automatic firearm _
> 
> _a firearm designed to discharge tear gas, or ammunition for it _
> 
> _a “forward venting” blank firing imitation firearm _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which includes any high explosive, smoke, chemical, lachrymatory agent, or flechettes _
> 
> _tracer ammunition _
> 
> _incendiary ammunition _
> 
> _armour piercing (hard steel core) ammunition _
> 
> _imprint free (accelerator) ammunition _
> 
> _frangible ammunition _
> 
> _ammunition the missile from which has a calibre of 20 mm or more _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.... they are only allowed for genuine reasons and those only include varmint control....anything else they are banned.....
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own a gun.... putting holes in a piece of paper as a member of a police controlled shooting club is a genuine reason to be allowed to own a target pistol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first said guns are banned in Australia.
> Now you've just confirmed they aren't.
> We're done at last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are banned in Australia.... you cannot own a gun for self defense...  they are banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You cannot own a gun for the purpose of self defence in Australia.
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...semi-automatic rifles, shotguns, pump action shotguns and handguns are banned...
Click to expand...

It's odd that the legislation says something completely different.
Can you quote the section that bans them?


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.... they are only allowed for genuine reasons and those only include varmint control....anything else they are banned.....
> 
> Rape and murder are not genuine reasons to own a gun.... putting holes in a piece of paper as a member of a police controlled shooting club is a genuine reason to be allowed to own a target pistol....
> 
> 
> 
> You first said guns are banned in Australia.
> Now you've just confirmed they aren't.
> We're done at last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are banned in Australia.... you cannot own a gun for self defense...  they are banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> You cannot own a gun for the purpose of self defence in Australia.
> Guns aren't banned in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...semi-automatic rifles, shotguns, pump action shotguns and handguns are banned...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's odd that the legislation says something completely different.
> Can you quote the section that bans them?
Click to expand...



I did......


----------

